# Probleme bei Stringvergleich



## 12345 0815 (10. Mai 2015)

Hallo ,

heute habe ich etwas mit einer IF Anweisung versucht

```
package sss;

import java.io.*;

public class ddd {
	public static void main(String[] args) throws IOException{
		
		BufferedReader eingabe = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));
		String eingabewert = eingabe.readLine();
		
		if (eingabewert=="test") {
			System.out.println("ok");
		}
		else	{
			System.out.println("nein");
		}
		
	}
}
```

aber wenn ich das dann ausgeführt habe und test eingegeben habe
dann sagte mir das Programm nein



Kann mir jemand helfen 
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Flown (10. Mai 2015)

Nein du hast kein Problem sondern lies das mal hier [Thread=1350]Wie vergleiche ich Strings?[/Thread]


----------



## redJava99 (10. Mai 2015)

Strings sind in Java kein primitiver Datentyp sondern Objekte. Die beiden Strings, die du vergleichst, sind zwei unterschiedliche Objekte, auch wenn der Text der gleiche ist. Um Strings auf Gleichheit zu prüfen, verwendet man daher String#equals(String). In deinem Fall:

```
if (eingabewert.equals("test")) { ... }
```


----------

